# Alchemielabor?



## Manniac (28. Oktober 2008)

Wo isn das? Wenn ich in OG zum lehrer gehe und den Trank machen will steht da immer benötigt Alchemielabor?


----------



## Spliffmaster (28. Oktober 2008)

Dass " Alchemielabor " ist in Shattrath im Unteren Viertel


----------



## Focht (28. Oktober 2008)

in Scholo war mal eins xD


----------



## Babsy75 (28. Oktober 2008)

in scholo & im unteren viertel in shat so bei 50/16 bei diesen vogelmenschen in den "türmen"


----------



## Hopeangel (28. Oktober 2008)

Es steht noch eins rum und zwar auf der Sonneninsel im Gasthaus.^^


----------



## Ceredyn (28. Oktober 2008)

Manniac schrieb:


> Wo isn das? Wenn ich in OG zum lehrer gehe und den Trank machen will steht da immer benötigt Alchemielabor?



Derzeit gibt es meines Wissens insgesamt 4 Alchimielabore:


Shattrath
Insel der Sonnenwanderer
Scholomance
Blackwing Lair


----------

